# Sealing Traeger door?



## WoodFan (Jan 8, 2018)

Just wondering if any one has used Lava lock or any thing to seal the door on pellet smoker?
I have a Traeger elite 34 and am curious if this would help or not...
Thanks for any input.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 8, 2018)

Dont seal off your smoker or pellet grill. They need to breath. If your wanting more smoke change up your pellets.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 8, 2018)

My Lil Tex was a scratch and dent special and had large gaps. I used a thin bead of RTV silicone but it is still not totally sealed and that is fine. Lots of folks use gasket or silicone but it’s likely not necessary for most pellet grills.


----------



## markh024 (Jan 8, 2018)

I put this on my CC SPSTX and it decreased the amount of leakage from the door and it seemed to actually help keep the temps more consistent in my smoker.  I haven't had any issues since installing it.  I keep my vent open pretty good and the drip spout hole usually spews smoke too, so as far as I can tell, nothing has been hindered by doing the install.  I still get a slight leak of smoke from the door but nothing like it was factory. 

I will forwarn, if you need to take it off, it is a PITA to do so.  Take your time and don't get distracted if you do it.  Had one section I was unhappy with and removing it takes 3 times as long.


----------



## WoodFan (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------

